# who has they first litter of 2013 on the way...



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

My first is due in approx 5 weeks...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mine was born yesterday  and the next is due in around 5 weeks too


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

oooohhh what did yesterdays kitty stalk bring you?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Our one and only little Napoleon Solo


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Me..maybe in 8 weeks..hope so anyway.Blue tortie x chocolate self..yum yum


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

oh bless.... what a nice gentle start into the new year.. My girl is huge at only half way


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mainecoons brown tabbies and silver tabbies due 27th february.
Well unless she only has one kitten.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Mine are selkirks a little closer to her last litter than i would have like but this is her last she is 5 in June and will be spayed and retired... 
Dorminant Tortie Tabby and white to a cream.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> Mine are selkirks a little closer to her last litter than i would have like but this is her last she is 5 in June and will be spayed and retired...
> Dorminant Tortie Tabby and white to a cream.


Your girl is the same age as mine that is due in February  This will be her last litter too


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Think she is due 4th Feb but she has gone to day 70 on her 2 pevious litters
so looking at the 9th


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai is due on the 6th and is usually on time  It's my son's birthday on the 5th and he wants to name all of the kittens if they are born on his birthday


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There will be lots of kitten photos in februaury then, cant wait.
I expect my girl will make me wait a few days longer, she did last year.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We have a litter due from Wispa our Havana around Valentines Day.

She is just over 3 weeks and already showing a little tum, she is gaining weight nicely and has 'pinked up' well too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww im so excited, love kitten news and pics, cant wait.im so kitten broody, and Polar-Bear is only 6 months !!!!!,, _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You can now count me out of expecting kittens on 27th february, my queen has just come back into season so didnt take.
Will just have to admire everybody elses kittens for awhile.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh no, thats a shame CC will you be able to put her back in with the stud ??? i was looking forward to seeing your kittens._


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we were one of the first(if not the first) last year... with a litter of raggies on new years day..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I adore Ragdolls.
Yes she will go back to my stud on saturday as she will be more in season then and i have all day to keep a watch on her, i dont like it when they are together and i cant sit out with her.


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a litter due in a few days... whooop cant wait to see what colours come out as mum is a silver bengal and daddy is a golden bengals but as silvers, seal mink and seal lynx in his genes...
any guess anyone?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Mai Tai is due on the 6th and is usually on time  It's my son's birthday on the 5th and he wants to name all of the kittens if they are born on his birthday


So will you let him..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No way  He named one of her last litter though. If he sticks with my theme I might let him choose one


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I had 2 queens with the stud, one sadly came back into season so going to wait alittle longer with her. The other i noticed today has saddle bags so definitely will have babies 27th (ish) feb.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

I could prob join this group now, as Molly is (hopefully) pregnant. All the signs are looking good..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ME! X 2 girlies  were half way through now


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Second 2013 litter, but my chocolate girl is 4 weeks along

Expecting delicious chocolate and chocolate silvers in early march. Hoping for a nice girl and will retire this queen, each time I plan that I get all boys. Past queen has a single boy then a litter of 6 boys


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Second 2013 litter, but my chocolate girl is 4 weeks along
> 
> Expecting delicious chocolate and chocolate silvers in early march. Hoping for a nice girl and will retire this queen, each time I plan that I get all boys. Past queen has a single boy then a litter of 6 boys


Looks like your girl is in tie with my bluetortie girl..shes due 1st week in march.

Then my seal point is due 12th march

Wow what the odds of getting all them boys lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Looks like your girl is in tie with my bluetortie girl..shes due 1st week in march.
> 
> Then my seal point is due 12th march
> 
> Wow what the odds of getting all them boys lol


 I have another due around the 12th too I think, dates on the computer at home

Out of the last 16 kittens, 12 of then have been boys. Must be something in the water, an entire litter though its just cruel of the sex fairy lol


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

All these boys!! Im hoping Molly will have a beautiful girl as that will be my next queen ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> I have another due around the 12th too I think, dates on the computer at home
> 
> Out of the last 16 kittens, 12 of then have been boys. Must be something in the water, an entire litter though its just cruel of the sex fairy lol


Really he he how lovely it will be for our litters to share birthdays will be fun to see if they happen to be born at the same time.

Something has just come to me..last year there were a few of us waiting for kits at the same time and if i remember right you won as your girl delivered first.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> All these boys!! Im hoping Molly will have a beautiful girl as that will be my next queen ...


What colours are you expecting?

Im epecting from my blue tortie girl..blacks,blues,chocs,lilacs in self or tortie girls.
The boys in either black,blue,choc,lilac,rted or cream.

Would be nice to keep a choc tortie or black self :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Really he he how lovely it will be for our litters to share birthdays will be fun to see if they happen to be born at the same time.
> 
> Something has just come to me..last year there were a few of us waiting for kits at the same time and if i remember right you won as your girl delivered first.


Yes I'm sure we were both waiting, our girls must be in sync 

I love a solid black cat, and with those gorgeous Brit eyes...delightful


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Then my seal point is due 12th march


Hatties due on the 21st, so your seal point will surely win this one


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well spottycats time will tell


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi my girls also due really soon but i will no more wednesday at the vets. Thats if she can hold on till then lol and yes she will be getting spayed after there weaned


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Hi my girls also due really soon but i will no more wednesday at the vets. Thats if she can hold on till then lol and yes she will be getting spayed after there weaned


The vets cant tell you her due date you only know her due date if you recorded when she mated.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I was thinking more of how many weeks she is. Mind you she does look massive


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> I was thinking more of how many weeks she is. Mind you she does look massive


Do you remember what date she got out?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She escaped roughly after xmas


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

If thats correct your looking at the end of feb then.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Or it may have been before but either way i will find out her weeks wednesday


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

And i have to say im quite scared and excited at the same time


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Or it may have been before but either way i will find out her weeks wednesday


Have you got pics of her tum?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She wont keep still for me to get a photo of her i will try though


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats the best i can do for now im afraid


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Well tigers due in about a week or two


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Just brought my queen Luna back home from a stud today, so here's hoping that their mating was successful and first litter of the year would be on it's way. Luna is a black silver shaded point BLH, the stud is a black silver classic tabby BSH. Fingers crossed! 
(Previous mating with a different stud didn't take, he was then neutered as his only litter didn't survive either..)


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Fingers crossed ND


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_cant wait for kitten pictures._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Well its sunday the 10th feb and no sign of any kittens yet but she has been trying to nest the most silly place was in a black bag which has the xmas tree in it lol luckily i heard her and got her straight out


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Just brought my queen Luna back home from a stud today, so here's hoping that their mating was successful and first litter of the year would be on it's way. Luna is a black silver shaded point BLH, the stud is a black silver classic tabby BSH. Fingers crossed!
> (Previous mating with a different stud didn't take, he was then neutered as his only litter didn't survive either..)


Very exciting news :thumbup:


----------

